# Any Breeders In Hampshire / Surrounding Areas?



## jammin32 (Jun 14, 2012)

Hi

Are there any known breeders in Hampshire, Uk ? ( Or close surrounding areas ? )

Preferably around the Reading / Basingstoke area ?

Thanks


----------



## jammin32 (Jun 14, 2012)

^ BUMP ^


----------



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

Why ?


----------



## jammin32 (Jun 14, 2012)

beacuse im looking to get some different colours and varieties and i won't touch a petshop with a barge pole


----------



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

If you were to join the National Mouse Club, you would receive the year book with members contact details in your area. Contact them and be completely upfront with the member that you wish to have the Mice for whatever reason. Promise to be on time when you visit and expect to pay a good price for your mice and you may get somewhere.


----------



## jammin32 (Jun 14, 2012)

ive already downloaded my application and will be sending it off shortly. Thanks for the heads up though.
Im always reliable and on time and am willing to pay the going rate for good quality mice.


----------

